# How to get dog to not HATE gentle leader...



## Martasa (Jul 13, 2011)

It took me 5 days of going straight out for a walk from getting up in the morning to catch him when he was desperate and walking around the same spot giving the command before Bailey finally got it.
I think it's just a lot of patience until they get it.
Also we had the same problem with pulling until it was suggested to dip a wooden spoon in PB and hold in front of pups nose as you walk so they can taste as they walk.
Good luck with the training :crossfing
Terasa x


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Weird!! Joey had a different reaction. He would buck like a horse trying to get it off his nose and roll around the side walk trying to set himself free. To change that I sat with half of his breakfast and dinner and put it on and off while giving the kibble as reward. Id also hold it and make him put his nose through the GL to get to the food. We have FINALLY gotten to the point where he does not try to take it off and just walks nicely. Patience is something ive learned you need a lot of with these pups!


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

Baxter HATED his, so we eventually exchanged it for a harness which he loves!


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

What type of harness did you go with? And does it fix the pulling as much as the gentle leader?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank hated it too, we use a Sporn non-pull mesh harness.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry, but I think there is a better way to train puppies not to pull. I feel that this is not the correct way to walk a dog. My puppy 13 weeks old does not pull. We are taking puppy classes with our 13 week old, and have not gotten to the leash pulling part yet. As soon as we get to that part, I will post again when I learn more about it. Please stop using gentle leader.


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

mfreib1 said:


> What type of harness did you go with? And does it fix the pulling as much as the gentle leader?


We just went with a Top Paw harness from Petsmart. It was only about $15. We didn't want to spend a lot because he'll likely grow out of it very quickly.

We weren't having huge issues with pulling on the leash, but it certainly makes it easier on Baxter. I was concerned about the pressure being put on his trachea by him occasionally pulling, so the harness helped a lot with that.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My response is not going to be popular but I have to add my 2¢. 

I hate gentle leaders and the name is an oxymoron. In horses we call a halter that works in the same manner a "war bridle" it is not a nice apparatus. To hear your dogs are hating it and "bucking" on the end of the leash does not surprise me. The nose of the dog is sensitive. I wear glasses, bumping the temple of my glasses and having it put pressure on my nose HURTS!!!!! 

If you have a dog that pulls, I recommend a pinch collar. They look evil but try one at a store on your arm. The way it works it applies pressure EVENLY around the neck (where mother nature prepared the dog with extra flesh and hair for protection from predators) and the second you release the pressure it releases too. My dogs hit the end of the pinch and back right off. No pull. Or look at a harness. The pinch collar is far more humane than a slip or choke collar too. 

ANY collar can be inhumane if used inappropriately. I also suggest you seek out a training facility or in home trainer to help you if the pulling continues. Teddi is a puller, not often but I know what a puller can feel like.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Retriever123 said:


> Sorry, but I think there is a better way to train puppies not to pull. I feel that this is not the correct way to walk a dog. My puppy 13 weeks old does not pull. We are taking puppy classes with our 13 week old, and have not gotten to the leash pulling part yet. As soon as we get to that part, I will post again when I learn more about it. Please stop using gentle leader.


My dog didn't pull at 13 weeks either. A few months he started, and I took him to obedience class. We worked with him, but the pulling was causing me to have neck and shoulder problems and I ended up at a chiropractor. 
My instructor suggested Gentle Leader. What a godsend!
I now only use GL once or twice a year, in situations where I must be certain he won't move from my side. I won't say he likes it, but he tolerates it.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget isn't a huge fan of the gentle leader either; but I am because is a real gentleman when he is wearing it. Little by little he has grown used to it - hang in there.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Retriever123 said:


> Sorry, but I think there is a better way to train puppies not to pull. I feel that this is not the correct way to walk a dog. My puppy 13 weeks old does not pull. We are taking puppy classes with our 13 week old, and have not gotten to the leash pulling part yet. As soon as we get to that part, I will post again when I learn more about it. Please stop using gentle leader.


We are going to stop using it because we had our first session of obediance class last night and the pulling has already dramatically decreased after picking up on some techniques. Also we are going to get a pinch collar which the trainer is going to show us how to use. We never had any issues with pulling either till about 4 months so I wouldn't go assuming your not gonna ever having any pulling problems. Will you do me a favor though (and this applies to everyone on here who does this). PLEASE DONT use the phrase "please stop this" or "please" dont do this. Give your opinion/advice but order me to do something. I may be alone on this, but you come off as talking down to me like im a child or something. Sorry just had to get that off my chest, it really gets under my skin


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Our Rudi who is now almost six months old (!) was pulling so hard that it put my back out. I tried a gentle leader but he hated it and I just couldn't stand making him do something that he hated so much. He would roll around and paw at his face. I couldn't even entice him to put it on using his favourite puppy treat. My chiropractor recommended a martingale collar which I think may be the same as a pinch collar (?). When he pulls, it tightens around his neck, and when he stops pulling it loosens up. The first time it tightened around his neck he stopped pulling, slowed down and looked up at me. I gave him a big smile and said, "Good boy Rudi!" He didn't associate the tightened collar with me but instead associated it with him pulling. Brilliant! It made all the difference for our walks. Some dogs don't mind the gentle leader, and if they don't then go for it. But there are other options that you can try if that fails you and your pup.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think the majority of folks on the forum don't like pinch collars.I did use one of my previous Golden (10 years ago) until I found the GL. Watch the DVR that comes with it. It does need to be fitted correctly, tight over the head, loose over the muzzle. I got Jaro used to it by first putting in one, always with a treat in my hand, and not hooking it to the leash, just on for a minute or two while I feed him treats. Then putting in one when he ate, still not hooking to the leash, and finally hooking it to the leash and walking and treating, walking and treating. When we get home (16 months old now) he does want it off, but he is happy to put it on and go for a walk. I must have something that gives me control --no pulling -- since I am older and have very bad knees. If I go down, I stay down. Jaro has never pulled me down with the GL on, nor did my previous Golden who was 90 lbs. I personally would not be happy with a trainer who wanted to use a pinch collar unless it was a last resort.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Tried Gentle Leader on Maddie. It works, but she hated it. Stressed her out - lots of foaming at the mouth, ... Harnesses didn't work for me either - but that was probably because we were also doing tracking - where you want the dog to pull you along.

Here is what worked for me with Maddie - whenever we walked I carried a stick. I would wave it back and forth in front of Maddie's face (not hitting her) whenever she got close to getting in front of my knee. From there I just had to carry the stick to get her to walk correctly, then eventually I didn't need the stick. 

Here is what worked for me and Jewel - changing direction. Whenever she would get in front of me I would change direction (either towards her - causing her to have to back up, or away from her - causing her to be tugged in the new direction). After a while she learned to watch me more and stay behind so she could adjust her position without being affected.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> I think the majority of folks on the forum don't like pinch collars.I did use one of my previous Golden (10 years ago) until I found the GL. Watch the DVR that comes with it. It does need to be fitted correctly, tight over the head, loose over the muzzle. I got Jaro used to it by first putting in one, always with a treat in my hand, and not hooking it to the leash, just on for a minute or two while I feed him treats. Then putting in one when he ate, still not hooking to the leash, and finally hooking it to the leash and walking and treating, walking and treating. When we get home (16 months old now) he does want it off, but he is happy to put it on and go for a walk. I must have something that gives me control --no pulling -- since I am older and have very bad knees. If I go down, I stay down. Jaro has never pulled me down with the GL on, nor did my previous Golden who was 90 lbs. I personally would not be happy with a trainer who wanted to use a pinch collar unless it was a last resort.


We watched the DVD and made sure we fit it right and everything, it's just not for our dog, glad it was only about $10 down the drain. Like I had previously mentioned, after only one session at obedience class the pulling has been greatly reduced


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

mfreib1 said:


> We watched the DVD and made sure we fit it right and everything, it's just not for our dog, glad it was only about $10 down the drain. Like I had previously mentioned, after only one session at obedience class the pulling has been greatly reduced


 
Good to hear obedience class is working for you! Maybe if you give it some time and work with your dog you won't need to waste money on a pinch collar for your puppy. Pinch collars should be used as a last resort on adult dogs not a first choice on a puppy.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> I think the majority of folks on the forum don't like pinch collars.


You don't know what most people think. That is your judgement, so please own it. I love the advice that people provide on this forum based on their experiences with their dogs. But tossing out the 'most people think' judgement is lame. Anyone can say that about any type of dog food, training technique, leash or collar. If you stick to your experience that is what is helpful.

That being said, my husband corrected me that the Martingale collar isn't a pinch collar, it's a form of choke collar. (bet 'most people' don't like those either). But for our puppy it worked and caused zero stress, compared to forcing a GL collar on him. As a training technique it was needed for a a couple of walks and then not again. Our neighbour's dog, on the other hand, loves his GL. It worked for him and not for Rudi. And that's the way it goes sometimes.


----------

